# 3 Nanos in a row - project



## Jur4ik (30 Apr 2011)

hi guys,

want to share my new project.
3 nano cubes places in a row, using one single lightning and co2 supply for all of them.






Used ADA Power Sand S as bottom layer and topped with Amazonia

Cube 1 is using Borneo Wild wood
Cube 2 is using Seriyu stones
Cube 3 will be Invitro scape





Hope you like them, please comment


----------



## gmartins (30 Apr 2011)

Looks good and promising!!!

What's that in the filter? the small balls I mean.

cheers, GM


----------



## Jur4ik (30 Apr 2011)

gmartins said:
			
		

> Looks good and promising!!!
> 
> What's that in the filter? the small balls I mean.



Thanks,
AquaClear 20 with  "Eheim Substrat Pro" and original piece of sponge on top


----------



## Tom (30 Apr 2011)

Wow, looks like a great start


----------



## Antoni (30 Apr 2011)

Looks great, mate!
Cant wait to see the plants list!


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Apr 2011)

Looking great Juri. The presentation is also great


----------



## Ian Holdich (30 Apr 2011)

looking good Juri, can't wait to see it planted.

are you splitting the C02?


----------



## George Farmer (30 Apr 2011)

Jur4ik said:
			
		

> Hope you like them, please comment



Very nice, Juri.  I like them!  Each hardscape layout is excellent in its own right.  

From the superb photo there doesn't seem to be much room for plants in the left and centre tanks - or are you using moss?

What lighting will you be using?  

If it's length of fluorescent spanning all 3 tanks then I'm sure you realise that the PAR over the centre tank will be much higher than the edge tanks so your plant choice, CO2, nutrients etc. may need to be appropriately different.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jur4ik (30 Apr 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> Wow, looks like a great start


Cheers Tom   



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Looks great, mate!
> Cant wait to see the plants list!


Thanks Antoni,
The only Plantlist ready yet, is the one of the right tank.
It will be planted like Macieks Invitro-Scape (AOTM 12/2010)






			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Looking great Juri. The presentation is also great


Cheers Mark,
I´m very pleased to hear you like the presentation    



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> looking good Juri, can't wait to see it planted.
> are you splitting the C02?



Thanks bud,
Yes the Co2 will be splitted



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Jur4ik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers George, 
I've always been a fan of your work  


> From the superb photo there doesn't seem to be much room for plants in the left and centre tanks - or are you using moss?


Yes, lots of moss   


> What lighting will you be using?
> If it's length of fluorescent spanning all 3 tanks then I'm sure you realise that the PAR over the centre tank will be much higher than the edge tanks so your plant choice, CO2, nutrients etc. may need to be appropriately different.


I have 4x24wattT5, still waiting for the fixture to be handcrafted.
You are making a very good point, i will swap the middle and the right one, also will start with little dosage and slowly increase


----------



## B7fec (30 Apr 2011)

These look great Juri, each cube scape is vey strong.....very nice indeed! Am interested to see how these invitro scapes turn out, I really like using cup plants and I'm a big fan of them. What size are the tanks? Also how's your new website coming on? 

Cheers Ben


----------



## Jur4ik (1 May 2011)

B7fec said:
			
		

> What size are the tanks? Also how's your new website coming on?



Hi Ben,
these are 20 Liter tanks with curved Edges in the back. New website will be soon online 

Here a detail shot of the HOB Filter, I kind of love the clean look and the transparent housing gives a look inside so you can see the water movement and when its time to for maintenance


----------



## flyingfish (1 May 2011)

Jur4ik where did you get those filters, they would be perfect for the tank im going to be setting up next. could you send me the url? 

Cheers!


----------



## Jur4ik (1 May 2011)

flyingfish said:
			
		

> could you send me the url?


Cheers bud, PM send

I rearranged the tanks as George pointed to a very important fact of higher illumination over the center tank.
The Invitro tank will be full of stems and fast growing plants so it will take place in the middle.
More pics tonight   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> If it's length of fluorescent spanning all 3 tanks then I'm sure you realise that the PAR over the centre tank will be much higher than the edge tanks


----------



## George Farmer (1 May 2011)

Glad to have offered some assistance, Juri.

I agree - the HOB filters are great-looking!  Can you post a link, please?


----------



## Jur4ik (1 May 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I agree - the HOB filters are great-looking!  Can you post a link, please?



I couldn't find them in UK as google shows me only local stuff, but I'm sure EU shipping is not a problem
http://www.interaquaristik.de/aquaristi ... 304-1.html

Another reason I use them, they are the most quiet I have ever had and you can take them into parts for cleaning


----------



## Antoni (1 May 2011)

Sexy looking filter, indeed  
Its Hagen make, so I believe the UK dealer could help...


----------



## bigmatt (1 May 2011)

you can pick up similar filters on ebay from All Pond Solutions for 9 quid posted - obviously a generic chinese build but very good for the price! M


----------



## Jur4ik (1 May 2011)

bigmatt said:
			
		

> you can pick up similar filters on ebay from All Pond Solutions for 9 quid posted - obviously a generic chinese build but very good for the price! M



There are plenty HOB filters and I've tested many of them, but this one is the only one that is quiet and you can really take into parts for cleaning.


----------



## Jur4ik (1 May 2011)

I have now decided which plants to use
1.Moss on wood, Lilaeopsis carpet, H.micrantemoides in the rear corners and C.Wendtii tropica in the middle background
2.Elatine Hydropiper as for carpet around the stones, some moss between the rocks and Acicularis in the middle background
3. like the following planting map from Maciek


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 May 2011)

the tanks look really good with the new setup jur4ik and those filters look quality.  Nice that you can use one light for all of them   Looking forward to seeing them planted and hope the Elatine Hydropiper grows well as I havent seen it used much


----------



## flyingfish (2 May 2011)

this is the filter yes? 
http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalo ... ilters.asp


----------



## GHNelson (2 May 2011)

Hi
Here is something simailar....http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/External-Aquarium ... 5d2ca7f1cf   :arrow:     or this in clear....http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Hang-on- ... 56343bb084
hoggie


----------



## Jur4ik (2 May 2011)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Here is something similar





			
				flyingfish said:
			
		

> this is the filter yes?



They are all not the same, of course you can use different - but keep in mind they might be noisy and difficult to clean. I´ll take mine into parts later and show some pictures so you can better understand what I´m talking about.


----------



## Jur4ik (10 May 2011)

Planting is postponed till end of July,
As I'll have to go to cologne for 5 weeks and I don't want to leave 3 tanks on their own in the initial stage.

Meantime I will show the technical aspects in detail


----------



## Drouthie (10 May 2011)

Can you tell me where you got the cubes from? I'm thinking of doing something similar myself, but can't decide on tanks. Cheers!


----------



## Jur4ik (11 May 2011)

Drouthie said:
			
		

> Can you tell me where you got the cubes from? I'm thinking of doing something similar myself, but can't decide on tanks. Cheers!



Hi,
in this case I used some old Dennerle nano cubes, they have curved edges in the front, but i put them reverse side for better photograph. The seal is horrible and they are floatglass. If I would buy a tank today - it would be hight quality one and optiwhite


----------



## flygja (11 May 2011)

That's going to look real cool. Symmetry but not quite so.


----------



## Jur4ik (12 May 2011)

flygja said:
			
		

> That's going to look real cool



Thanks, can´t wait to plant it, but have to wait..

Last weekend I teared down my 400 liter tank. Somebody wanna buy?  
This is were I will put the cubes after this tank is gone


----------



## Piece-of-fish (12 May 2011)

So where is the final pics of the 400l then   ?


----------



## Jur4ik (14 Oct 2011)

Ed,
there are no final pics - as the final stage of this tank was "plants storage"

After data storage issues I´m back to routine so we can continue 
Here you can see the pendant lightning, still with old bulbs and hardscape preview


----------



## Jur4ik (14 Oct 2011)

Here is one more shot with temporary hardscape


----------



## Jur4ik (3 Nov 2011)

got the plants today - gonna start planting tomorrow 





as you can see, I´m going to use lots of invitro plants and yes, the whole lot is just for the 3 nano cubes


----------



## Westyggx (3 Nov 2011)

Wow looks so cool mate, looking forward to the pics after planting.


----------



## Jur4ik (5 Nov 2011)

Thanks Mike,

I'm still planting
wish I had a dozen of helpers like amano has to do all the moss work ..


----------



## spyder (5 Nov 2011)

Feel free to send me any leftovers when you struggle to fit all those plants into those tanks. This is looking very promising.


----------



## Jur4ik (5 Nov 2011)

Thanks Spyder,
yes it might happen that not everything will fit - but better to have too much, rather than not enough plants, right?

Here is a couple of shots, showing the tools I have used to tie Moos on the wood and to fix Anubias petite and Bolbitits mini. Sure it is a little waste of money but the ADA Wood tight is really much nicer to use than the cheap one from garden market. I have used the other one for years and was struggling, but the Wood Tight is a dream and safes a lot of time as it is covered with kind of rubber, so it holds much better and is softer.
Other things like Moss Kotton and Riccia Line are nothing special but if I only need to replace them once per year, I don't care the extra costs and I´m happy to use some luxury gear


----------



## Jur4ik (5 Nov 2011)

Here is the final hardscape pic


----------



## viktorlantos (5 Nov 2011)

Looking good! Sand helped a lot on the middle.


----------



## Eboeagles (5 Nov 2011)

Really loving all three! Just beautiful and thats before you've even added the plants!!

You've inspired me to rescape my 20l and I hope I can try and capture some of the amazing aesthetics that you've achieved...


----------



## andyh (5 Nov 2011)

Juri

I love the idea! Very interesting to see how they will look once grown in

Nicely presented in the pictures

I will be watching with much interest!

Andyh


----------



## Jur4ik (5 Nov 2011)

Hi Folks, 
for today tank 1 is 70% finished, had only little time today due to my dads birthday party.
However, the food was good and the drinks even better, but I have to get the tanks planted, so will go to bed now and  set up the alarm clock for 8 am morning...



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Sand helped a lot on the middle



Cheers Viktor,
I have never tried this before, so was kind of trial and error, but worked out quit good, I´m happy with the result.



			
				Eboeagles said:
			
		

> You've inspired me to rescape my 20l



Thanks mate,
this is probably the best compliment an aquascaper can get



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> I will be watching with much interest



You are welcome Andy, but comments are greatly appreciated as well


----------



## sanj (6 Nov 2011)

Oooh nice, all three have great promise, like the left one in particular... tree roots/branches over a stream. Hurry up and get planting.


----------



## Jur4ik (6 Nov 2011)

Thanks Sanj,

here is a quick shot while I´m still planting nr1


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Nov 2011)

That's my fave tank juri.


----------



## Jur4ik (6 Nov 2011)

Thanks Mark,
finally finished planting it - still 2 tanks left )


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Nov 2011)

Great project Juri, love all 3 tanks, looking forward to seeing them all planted, the first one looks awsome  congrats


----------



## Jur4ik (6 Nov 2011)

Thanks Paulo,
try my best to catch up with other UKAPS folks   

Nr2 Hardscape was not final thought .. what do you think has changed?


----------



## Jur4ik (7 Nov 2011)

Sneak preview of Part III


----------



## Jur4ik (10 Nov 2011)

Final stage planted just before filling with water, hope you like it


----------



## gmartins (10 Nov 2011)

Impressive and quite refreshing too. Well done Juri4ik

cheers,

GM


----------



## spyder (10 Nov 2011)

All 3 look great and seeing them all in a line makes them look even better. All so different but complimenting each other.   

Did you manage to squeeze everything in?


----------



## Jur4ik (11 Nov 2011)

Thanks everybody



			
				spyder said:
			
		

> Did you manage to squeeze everything in?


You won't believe but I managed to *squeeze*  everything except 2 cups. Squeeze in - is exactly what I did   
Planting densely like Amano...
Rotala green was just wrong for this setups and a cup of Elatine Hydropiper was too much.

Here is a better frontal pic, shows all three cubes photographed individually, hope you like it
click to enlarge


----------



## schruz (13 Nov 2011)

Man this project is amazing. And the scapes are very professional. I always wanted to do a few nanos in a row project but you were faster 

I cant wait to see them develop (hint, post pics regularly please )


----------



## Jur4ik (15 Nov 2011)

Thanks schruz   

It's water change time


----------



## Jur4ik (12 Jan 2012)

Neglected for some weeks, before trim













After the trim, with new LED lightning and again on a good way


----------



## Lewisr (12 Jan 2012)

Seriously nice tanks there mate top work


----------



## schruz (12 Jan 2012)

Genuinely amazing! Great work!


----------



## mitchelllawson (12 Jan 2012)

They all looks great!


----------



## darren636 (12 Jan 2012)

fantastic. Which plants did you use on the left tank? Think it is a mini fern.  bolbitis???


----------



## viktorlantos (12 Jan 2012)

Looks great Juri   
Looks like the filters works perfectly for these tank.


----------



## Arana (12 Jan 2012)

Not sure why i can't see any of the images in this thread :?


----------



## Jur4ik (12 Jan 2012)

thanks guys 

darren,
here is the full plant list, I'm sorry if I missed that before

N1.
Taiwan Moss
Bolbitis mini
Anubias nana petite
Cryptocoryne parva
Elatine hydropiper
Rotala pearl
Ludwigia arcuata
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Myroiphylum mattogrossense

Nr2.
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Myroiphylum mattogrossense
Eleocharis parvula
Elatine hydropiper

Nr3.
HC
Cryptocoryne parva
Eleocharis parvula
Hygrophylla pinnatifada
Cryptocoryne petchii pink
Rotala walichii
Ludwigia arcuata
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Microsorum mini

Viktor,
cheers buddy, those filters do the trick, but they are a little difficult to maintain and the inlet difficult to protect shrimplets.


Mark,
no idea why - everybody else can see them


----------



## darren636 (12 Jan 2012)

thanks for the plant list. Now i need to get hold of mini bolb...


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jan 2012)

Great trimming skills Jury, loving the tanks  congrats and keep those updates coming


----------



## Arana (12 Jan 2012)

I can see the images now i'm home, must be a network restriction at work  

Lovely Tanks, Great Work


----------



## schruz (12 Jan 2012)

At first I thought I see HC in the mibble tank but then I realised its Elatine hydropiper. Its a very cool plant, I just researched it a bit. Its always good to see less popular plants in new tanks. Great job again mate!

P.S. Where did you lay your hands on it?


----------



## Jur4ik (13 Jan 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> thanks for the plant list. Now i need to get hold of mini bolb...


The exact name is Bolbitis heteroclita "difformis
This plant is very difficult, I had to cut off all the leafs as they turned black, but now I see some new growth, keep the fingers crossed 



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Great trimming skills Jury, loving the tanks  congrats and keep those updates coming


Cheers Paulo   



			
				Arana said:
			
		

> I can see the images now i'm home, must be a network restriction at work
> 
> Lovely Tanks, Great Work


Thanks mate



			
				schruz said:
			
		

> Its always good to see less popular plants in new tanks.Where did you lay your hands on it?


I tried lots of new plants and techniques in this triptych, glad you like them.
Got the Elatine from an online shop in Germany, PM if you need details


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Jan 2012)

They all look good, but pic No.2 is the best one for me. 

Trimmed up, and with a great photograph, this could be a category winning tank in any comp.


----------



## sanj (13 Jan 2012)

Every one has turned out lovely, I am not sure which is my favourate. Great project.


----------



## Jur4ik (14 Jan 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Trimmed up, and with a great photograph, this could be a category winning tank in any comp.



Cheers Mark,
I think I will take this one to Hannover, but might change my opinion thought
However, thank you very much - specially this one is looking that good due to your advice in Aarhus 




			
				sanj said:
			
		

> Every one has turned out lovely, I am not sure which is my favourate. Great project.



Thanks Sanj,
same here, not sure which one is my fav


----------



## nayr88 (15 Jan 2012)

Looks really goo mate, a proper piece of art.

What light fixture are you using??
Also love e.hydropiper! Very cool and rarely seen. 
You can get this plant from out sponsor The Green machine  

Cheers


----------



## nayr88 (15 Jan 2012)

Looks really goo mate, a proper piece of art.

What light fixture are you using??
Also love e.hydropiper! Very cool and rarely seen. 
You can get this plant from out sponsor The Green machine  

Cheers


----------



## JohnC (15 Jan 2012)

Looking ace.

Just to think all this time I should have just turned my Dennerle 10L and my 25L arc tank around to get rid of the curved edges!

Best Regards,
John


----------



## Jur4ik (17 Jan 2012)

Thanks guys 



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> What light fixture are you using??


AQUASYS LED system, patents pending - can't show pics yet



			
				JohnC said:
			
		

> ..get rid of the curved edges!


I had a couple of those nano cubes before and it was a nightmare to photograph them curved edges in front   

here is some fresh stuff


----------



## sanj (17 Jan 2012)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Also love e.hydropiper! Very cool and rarely seen.
> You can get this plant from out sponsor The Green machine
> 
> Cheers



Jurik/Nayr88,

How do you find this plant in comparison to Glosso for example?


----------



## Jur4ik (17 Jan 2012)

much smaller, requires less light to crawl, but is sometimes tricky


----------



## darren636 (17 Jan 2012)

is it even available in the UK? Tried green machine a couple of weeks ago....


----------



## Jur4ik (17 Jan 2012)

Can't tell about UK, I got it from Germany.
After trimming leaf size is like HC, amazing plant


----------



## Jur4ik (11 Mar 2012)




----------



## Kristoph91 (15 Apr 2012)

Any updates on these beauties ?

Kris


----------



## greenink (16 Apr 2012)

love it


----------



## timofeje (14 Sep 2019)

Sveiki Jurijs,

I just wanted to ask why did You use these tank this way? I mean flat side in the front and the curved in the back.
I have 2 tanks with curved edges, one 68L and the other 25L and I have never though to use them that way.
Am I doing something wrong? I will be rescaping the 68L soon, should I turn it around?


----------



## alto (15 Sep 2019)

Hi

This is an old thread from Jurijs but he mentions turning the curved edges to the back for photographic reasons - any curved glass distorts photos, also when you view the tank - some people like the effects of curved glass, some don’t 




(You can find Jurijs  on his YouTube channel and Instagram these days ... his FB has been temporarily disabled )


----------



## timofeje (15 Sep 2019)

Thanks for the answer. I actually did not hope to get an answer from Jurijs himself, I knew that this forum is active enough to get a a reply from someone. I will try to turn one tank around for some time.


----------

